# wheel hop



## Goesnines (Jul 11, 2006)

just picked up an impulse blue 04 w/ 5000 miles, 6 speed, i know that i cant be the only one that has bad wheel hop, does anyone know if the urethane rear arm bushing kit will cure it or is there anything else, any help from someone who has had the same problem would be appreciated thanks, Don


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats on the new ride. I installed some pedders springs. No more wheel hop. I can just BOIL the back tires now. Hope this helps. Good luck.:cheers


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Goesnines said:


> just picked up an impulse blue 04 w/ 5000 miles, 6 speed, i know that i cant be the only one that has bad wheel hop, does anyone know if the urethane rear arm bushing kit will cure it or is there anything else, any help from someone who has had the same problem would be appreciated thanks, Don


dont know for shore, but I bet you he 17" rims. mine dose the same. 06 m6. my brothers 05 a4 has 18" rims has'nt done it once. but the tires on the 18" are summer tires. so I'd say more the tires.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Aussie Beast said:


> Congrats on the new ride. I installed some pedders springs. No more wheel hop. I can just BOIL the back tires now. Hope this helps. Good luck.:cheers


did your stock rims do the same thing, before you put the springs on.


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

I've been driving my M6 '06 with 17" rims for several months now. I haven't had it to the track but have yet to experience any wheel hop at all on the street. And yes I have boiled the tires once or twice (not hard to do  ).

It may be a different story on a sticky track, I'll find out this fall when it cools down some.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

PontiacGuy said:


> I've been driving my M6 '06 with 17" rims for several months now. I haven't had it to the track but have yet to experience any wheel hop at all on the street. And yes I have boiled the tires once or twice (not hard to do  ).
> 
> It may be a different story on a sticky track, I'll find out this fall when it cools down some.


also never been to the track, but when I try to light them up she hops bad. now sideway's she's good. has the most control that seen, and Iuse to live in the boonies. dirt roads all over. I'd do 50 mph sideways down the road. I see why the gto won the drift's. THANKS MAN I'll add that to my list for the dealer.


----------



## Goesnines (Jul 11, 2006)

AUSSIE, were those the sport or drag springs , ill try it out because like he said , sideways its smooth but straight it a hopper and its stock g force rubber on 17's thanks man


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

Hmmm, interesting that there is such a wide range of experiences with the stock setup. Something must be different from car to car, maybe they used multiple sources for the springs and/or bushings and there is a slight difference? I'm glad my car doesn't hop, at least not on the street. I had a '67 FB that hopped like crazy with the monoleafs and factory bars and ended up putting helper springs and airshocks on it to get it under control. So I've been there.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Goesnines said:


> just picked up an impulse blue 04 w/ 5000 miles, 6 speed, i know that i cant be the only one that has bad wheel hop, does anyone know if the urethane rear arm bushing kit will cure it or is there anything else, any help from someone who has had the same problem would be appreciated thanks, Don



Hey congrats! If you look back a little i was asking the same questions a few months ago. I have a 04 YJ m6.and I have done a couple of things to keep my wheel hop down I installed drag bags and they worked for a short while till the air bled out of bags two good passes then i went to springs they did ok I installed a SLP rear sway bar that helped alot, but my best improvement I have done so far is the Harrop rear differential cover it craddles the rear end in a much more steady manor the wheel hop is there when i am not in the correct line at the track but making it happen takes some work for me now. with the IRS rear ends in these cars it is increadably hard to get wheel hop out of the system 100 percent. love that nice poping noise from the rear panels huh?:seeya:


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

Drag Bags from BMR...a cheap $100 mod that cures the hop.


----------



## Goesnines (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks for all the replies, im gonna try the bags , BMR.... , is that the full name?


----------



## Mike Kortney (Nov 28, 2005)

I never had wheel hop until I switched from stock tires to the Nitto Drag Radials. Their spinning less, gripping more and gettings some wheel hop.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Try www.bmrfabrication.com. About $100.00 and well worth it...


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

What does the drag bags do for ride quality, though? Will it be much stiffer? I spent $900 on a Pedders suspension and it did nothing for the wheel hop  
Sometimes I think that's why they put those crappy OEM tires on the car, to cover the wheel hop. I have Goodyear tires on mine and my wheel spin is all hop, although I have no slip issues once I'm out of 1st, very sticky tires.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Only have gone into wheel hop when there's too much wheel spin. Anything more than 4 grand on the tach without traction will do it. If you launch at 2500 RPM, you're not going to have any problems -- and will have a better ET.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

k1200lt said:


> What does the drag bags do for ride quality, though? Will it be much stiffer? I spent $900 on a Pedders suspension and it did nothing for the wheel hop
> Sometimes I think that's why they put those crappy OEM tires on the car, to cover the wheel hop. I have Goodyear tires on mine and my wheel spin is all hop, although I have no slip issues once I'm out of 1st, very sticky tires.


drag bags are adjustable. you just add air. they are like a tire if you need the pressure add air if not deflate them. if they are pressured up yes the suspention is very much stiffer. but you can let the air out and have a comfy stock ride...:seeya:


----------

